
BioCarbon Engineering Concept of Operations (2016) - zeristor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcJ7vLwtSIM
======
zeristor
Mentioned in the BBC podcast 'Costing the Earth'.

I had been thinking about augmented Permaculture, working out how to optimise
the planting of trees, this goes some way towards that.

It would be interesting if it can extrapolate future climate for a region and
tailor the plants for what could be expected.

